# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Student Zone >  Is accounting a problem?

## RAHEN

Assalam aleikum
Check out these sites, I hope now there is no need of coaching centers anymore..as these sites do give detailed material for one to understand...


Accounting Coach - Free Online Accounting Course
Accounting and Bookkeeping, Financial Information, Training Strategies
http://www.smetoolkit-bd.com/Content...d=114&locale=1
http://www.wannalearn.com/Business_a...rs/Accounting/
Bean Counter So, you want to learn Bookkeeping- Introduction
http://www.accounting-and-bookkeepin...ics-credit.htm
Accounting and Finance Revision Notes

----------


## Muzi

dose notes are brilliant

----------


## RAHEN

exactly..infact i use these sites too...its easy to understand than teachers for me..if u ask..

----------


## volvo

wow...thanks Rahen..bari kaam ki cheez di hai...

----------


## RAHEN

aww..welcome... :Big Grin:

----------


## raiazlan

thanx so much rahen it will b really helpful for me

----------


## RAHEN

glad to know that... :Big Grin:

----------


## !! MUDASSIR !!

*Thanks rahen 
But accounting its very simple if understand him/her. In second way its very dificul subject in education if dont understand him/her.
I like it math and this is count my feauret in silybus.
I tell some thing that
Accounting according only three Base
1.   Profit
2.   Expansive and Libites.
and
3.   Assit.
Assit is count and some time not count in Gen ladure. But going to caculation only Profit and Exmpansive and Libites. In clossing time both amount same so ur account is right.*

----------


## RAHEN

yes..and it is not possible to reach balance sheet without going through trial balance..
Trading a/c, profit and loss and asset liabilities in other words balance sheet..is done on yearly basis.. :Smile:

----------


## dombo

help me out dude

----------


## bullesh

k let me seee

---------- Post added at 10:58 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:57 PM ----------

k let me seeee

----------


## abner

Accounting problem can be solved with the help of electronic media , teachers , modern book material and also discussing with class mates. By these ways , problems can be encountered.

----------


## abner

Accounting problem can be solved with the help of electronic media , teachers , modern book material and also discussing with class mates. By these ways , problems can be encountered.

----------


## andersonk1271

Nope. Account is very easy and simples. But if you are not very much cleared with concepts and your maths is weak than you can feel that Account is hard. Start improving your maths and learn each concepts of Account, i promise you will find it very easy.

----------

